# Where to live around Sydney with children?



## Sandrine7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Which area around Sydney would b ideal for a family with 2 teen, 2 children and 2 dogs?


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you looked at Coogee or Maroubra? They're very family friendly and ok commuteto CBD. Not sure about your schooling requirements but Lycee Condorcet - French School of Sydney is at Maroubra Junction.
Northern Beaches (Frenchs Forest) are good for families too.
All the best.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends on how much money you have to spend on a house. IF you don't have minimum 400-500k it's pretty horrible.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Many good areas, but I would recommend the Hills areas and Upper North Shore areas around Hornsby. Buying is expensive so rent first to get a feel. 

I don't know enough about Sutherland Shire (Southern Sydney) to recommend areas, but I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## Sandrine7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help everyone.
It is very sweet to refer to the French School but my children have been living in Singapore, HK, France and now spent the last 8 years in England and are really poms ok half pom. I won't consider the Lycee Francais as it is more for French children who have that education and planning to go back to France.
I do not want to live as an expat anymore and want my kids and my whole family to blend with the Australian culture ( otherwise I could stay here 
I was happily surprised to find a bilingual school in Killarney Heights and might be interested as it would be English and French.
My dilema is that I have 2 teens, 13 and 15 at school here and not sure what is best for them as 1 of them is already doing GCSE. I guess it is a different system?
As I have no intention at all to come back to England I don't mind him not doing it, but what is the alternative? 
Then I have 2 small ones 6 and 3 which should be easier.

I had a look at Frenchs Forrest and love it. Is it far from Sydney?
We would have 900k for a house and probably more as I will be selling my business here.
Renting a property to start with seems better to me and will then have the time to see where I want to live.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Agree about renting first, that's what we're doing. Because of higher interest rates the comparison between monthly outgoings when renting \ buying is nothing like the UK i.e. monthly mortgage is often much more than monthly rent for a comparable property. Sounds like you're going to have enough to spend though, once you decide where to be.

Frenchs Forest is about 13km from the CBD - the commute is about 40 mins by bus, there are also connections to Chatswood train station and Manly ferries.

Sorry can't help with high school exams \ options - my children are younger. 

Happy planning!


----------



## I Know Northern Breaches (Apr 24, 2010)

You will be fine with that budget in Frenchs Forest and may be in Kilarney Heights.KH high school is pretty strict about its intake living in its Catchment area
16 yr olds do the school certificate which really allows them to leave with qualifications to show employees or as a stepping stone into High School Certificate ( not really equivilant of a levels but will get them into Uni.All Uk kids I know have adapted and done very well ( i personally think GCSEs and a levels are harder) having seen my 18 yr old go through the system here on the Northern Beaches


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sandrine7 said:


> Thank you so much for your help everyone.
> It is very sweet to refer to the French School but my children have been living in Singapore, HK, France and now spent the last 8 years in England and are really poms ok half pom. I won't consider the Lycee Francais as it is more for French children who have that education and planning to go back to France.
> I do not want to live as an expat anymore and want my kids and my whole family to blend with the Australian culture ( otherwise I could stay here
> I was happily surprised to find a bilingual school in Killarney Heights and might be interested as it would be English and French.
> ...


If you like Frenchs Forest you might also like the area around Turramurra/St Ives/Wahroonga but you may need to spend just a little more than $900K. It's a lovely leafy, bushy, upmarket family area.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I've worked in Frenchs Forest so a good area within 10 mins drive to the beach. I would also add the following suburbs to your list:ur
Allambie Heights
Beacon Hill
Forestville
Narraweena
Roseville
You could also live in a beach suburb:
Dee Why
Freshwater
Collary
Narrabeen

I believe there are Japanese and German schools (if looking for a second lang) not too far off (I'm sure about JP school, not sure about German school). 



Sandrine7 said:


> Thank you so much for your help everyone.
> It is very sweet to refer to the French School but my children have been living in Singapore, HK, France and now spent the last 8 years in England and are really poms ok half pom. I won't consider the Lycee Francais as it is more for French children who have that education and planning to go back to France.
> I do not want to live as an expat anymore and want my kids and my whole family to blend with the Australian culture ( otherwise I could stay here
> I was happily surprised to find a bilingual school in Killarney Heights and might be interested as it would be English and French.
> ...


----------

